# Anyone from MD/VA/DC would like to join a toastmaster club



## tomcoldaba (Jul 1, 2007)

I am VP of membership at a toastmaster club in Arlington. It is a small club. 3 of us have anxiety issues. I have SA. I talk about my anxiety at meetings and they are supportive. 

The benefit I got from this club is that it allows me to speak to people. My anxiety is low instead of being severe. The dress code is casual. The members are just normal folks not hard charging executives types. They want to improve their communication skills not run for office. The atmosphere is relaxed. 

I will be around to help if you think you going to be intimidated. Please PM me and I will give you the details.


----------

